

Show HN: Listener Approved - Reddit for music all in node.js - TheDigitalNInja
http://ListenerApproved.com

======
adamzochowski
Few issues

* no way to bookmark or forward a link to song or filter to a friend. If this is to help sharing, then it fails that.

* clicking a song moves the rest down, making it less consistent

* no way to put filter in url bar. Reddit is great with their concatenation of two subreddits in one address: reddit.com/r/programming+technology . Please do it so I can see top songs from /m/Goa+Psychedelic

* no way for curators. A lot of art industry follows a system of 'stamps of approval' through publishers / producers or labels. I am a fan of music from Ninja Tune label who represent artists like Amon Tobin and Skalpel. I don't see a way to discover other music from same label. I understand this could be done through playlists maybe?

* registration requires a lot of information that I am not fan of giving out. Redit creates account with just username/password. I hate giving out personal information. Location is created with 'undefined, undefined'. Location is required. Location doesn't even accept my default places like Kualalumpur. It did find Warsaw.

* registration doesn't go forward. I click 'Lets do it', nothing happens

as I can't register couple other points of interest:

* A lot of people like to add own tags to music, like decades (sounds like 80s), or moods (cheery), or languages (Polish).

* how are comments differentiated from general song comments vs 'at 1:45 the drop is massive' (soundcloud way)

* linking with other data sources: please think about reading last.fm / musicbrainz / discogs to get list of known genres/styles/moods.

* as you are starting, the reddit way is to add stuff yourself as tons of users. Try to link content from elektoplazm , and other places where you can find out the public / create commons status

cheers

~~~
NickKampe
Reddit was a very bad analogy for us to use. We're so much more, especially
for musicians....

All the content is submitted by the artists themselves under a creative
commons license. We don't add any content ourselves.

You able to share any track you like, we just don't display it's pretty link
in the url, yet.

As our future plans unfold you'll see why we need some of your personal
information. :)

Thanks for your suggestions!

------
keefka
I like that this is a streaming music player for the independently produced.
Spotify and its ilk is a lot of fun, but it's still a glorified jukebox for
music you've already heard a million times anyway. Streamers like this are
what's going to help rid this world of the RIAA.

------
duiker101
NEVER, EVER, start ,music without me pushing some button. even if it's a music
site. NEVER

~~~
TheDigitalNInja
Honest opinion, how do you feel about <http://www.pandora.com/> auto playing?

~~~
duiker101
i cannot access it because i am in the uk, if i am not wrong, i hheard a
couple of days ago from another thread that it's a radio right? well i would
probably feel the same. The fact is that the user usually does not expect it,
therefore it might create awkward moments in the office or else, i think it's
not a good thing for the website. You risk to loose an user even before he
sees you homepage.

------
whitewhim
If you want to be like Reddit please don't require anything but a username and
password for account creation

------
toomuchcoffee
Nothing at all like reddit. Way too overdesigned and glitzy.

